# MELTING METALS IN A DOMESTIC MICROWAVE



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience or opinion about this proces.. Link http://home.c2i.net/metaphor/mvpage.html


----------



## butcher (Jan 20, 2010)

I have heard of people modifying microwaves, and melting metals as expieriments, but I will stick with the tried and proven methods. they do work.


----------



## Irons (Jan 20, 2010)

sad said:


> Does anybody have any experience or opinion about this proces.. Link http://home.c2i.net/metaphor/mvpage.html



Good way to ruin a good Microwave.


----------

